# planted aquarium



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

ok... i know this probably hasnt been done before but i am planning on doing a planted aquarium for my oscar. yeah i know blahblahblah they tear up plants blahblahblah, well he doesnt normally so i thought it would be really pretty to put some plants in there for him to swim around
any suggestions?... thanks 
((oh and if you are going to bash my idea cuz you think its a bad one or you think im "underestimating my oscar" then please dont post))


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Use a tank normally larger than the oscar needs. They love lots of swimming room and adding plants will probably make them move them. Other than that go for it! Use hardy plants that root well also.


----------



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

i had plants with my oscar when he was small (2inches) and he did fine!!


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Well first off baby doll, if you can;t take the negitives of the hobby, your in the wrong hobby, I'm proly one of the Top bashed guys on the block" WHo cares, that is how you learn, and if your not wanting help, the wrong way to go about it......
After your oscar gets 3'' + I will 100+ Guarantee he will be grabbing plants and swiming around the tank like it;a a banner in a parade.
Try as you wish, but no one person I have heard with oscars, it;s worked with.
I had hornwort and javamoss with my two and it was almost funny watching him grab a stem of hronwort and swim from one to the other and back as fast as he could playing with it.....needless to say, he made a mess of the plant I had in there so it had to come out, or what was left of it........


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

Mr Aquarium said:


> Well first off baby doll, if you can;t take the negitives of the hobby, your in the wrong hobby, I'm proly one of the Top bashed guys on the block" WHo cares, that is how you learn, and if your not wanting help, the wrong way to go about it......
> After your oscar gets 3'' + I will 100+ Guarantee he will be grabbing plants and swiming around the tank like it;a a banner in a parade.
> Try as you wish, but no one person I have heard with oscars, it;s worked with.
> I had hornwort and javamoss with my two and it was almost funny watching him grab a stem of hronwort and swim from one to the other and back as fast as he could playing with it.....needless to say, he made a mess of the plant I had in there so it had to come out, or what was left of it........


just to let you know my oscar is like 6 to 7 inches right now and i have four plants in with him and he never messes with them... they looked a little ragged right now but that cuz i had them in with my two baby oscars and they are destructive! fish each have their own personality, no two are alike especially when it comes to oscars because they do show off so much of their personality. i tell people not to post their negative things about my idea because i frankly just dont care to hear it, it doesnt help me out any. i already know that 9 people outta 10 think oscars cant be in with plants, ive read that every where so i dont care to hear it anymore, because my oscar isnt that way.

thanks to everyone though


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Every fish has its own personality. You might be just lucky that your oscars have decided they like the plants in their tank.


----------



## aquatic_dynasty (Jun 15, 2005)

I use plastic plants for my oscar tanks, they manage to even destroy them. What you can do is at the bsae of each plants buy huge pebbles and surround the base and the oscar might not uproot them, everything else is a gamble...


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

Lisachromis said:


> Every fish has its own personality. You might be just lucky that your oscars have decided they like the plants in their tank.


yeah i am lucky


----------

